# Reliable Source: 3rd Party Flash Development info for Premiere



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

All I know for sure is: It's recommended to write the new apps with Adobe Stagecraft 1.2 (Flash lite) using the D-pad standard keys.

This is only slightly more information than was already said from the end of item 3 in the TiVo Premiere FAQ or the Wikipedia entry which additionally mention the apps will be made available through an app store.

Also, there is still no formal developer program available. Like that's a surprise.

Anyhow, I hope that gets somebody up and running a little faster down that path... I have no Premiere, so I'm in no hurry, but I've always wanted to get into Flash development anyhow.


----------

